# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 07/2015



## PCGH_Stephan (1. Juni 2015)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 07/2015 ist ab sofort online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 3. Juni  2015    am  Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware teilweise  einige      Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware   07/2015   in   diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht, auf Fragen und   Anregungen    möglichst schnell zu antworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *Print: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 07/2015 haben euch gefallen?
Print: Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der PCGH 07/2015 haben euch gefallen?*


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. Juni 2015)

Bin schon gespannt inwiefern ihr schon verschiedene GTX 980 TI's testen konntet. Aber auch heute war sie leider nicht im Briefkasten.


----------



## Julian1303 (1. Juni 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Bin schon gespannt inwiefern ihr schon verschiedene GTX 980 TI's testen konntet. Aber auch heute war sie leider nicht im Briefkasten.


Puh, dachte schon mir hat die wer aus dem briefkasten geklaut. Also bin ich nicht der Einzige. Davon abgesehen war schon mal so das die erst im Briefkasten war wo sie auch im Handel zu kaufen gab. Also dann, denke mal ist aufgrund der 980 Ti Tests etwas verspätet oder aber aufgrund des NDA das die nicht früher kommt. Durchaus möglich das die dann morgen am Dienstag in der Post ist. Würde auch noch reichen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. Juni 2015)

vermutlich ist dem so ... aber war überrascht hier davon nichts zu lesen das es so ist also nichts genaues weiß man nicht
vielleicht stands in der Mail nur die lese ich meistens ehe nicht oder wohl nicht gründlich genug


----------



## onkel-bill (2. Juni 2015)

Zitat aus dem ABO Newsletter:

Doch zuvor noch eine Anmerkung in eigener Sache: Sie fragen sich wahrscheinlich, warum Sie als Abonnent das Heft noch nicht erhalten haben. Der Grund ist die Geforce GTX 980 Ti und ihre Sperrfrist. Diese lief erst am 1. Juni ab, sodass wir vor der Wahl standen, entweder den kompletten Test erst einen Monat später im Heft zu bringen oder die Heftauslieferung um zwei Tage zu verzögern. Wir haben uns im Sinne der Aktualität für letzteres entschieden und hoffen damit auch in Ihrem Sinne gehandelt zu haben.

Tante Edit:
 Und als Feedback für die Redaktion: ich persönlich finde es gut, das man mit der Auslieferung ein paar Tage gewartet hat, um so "taufrisch" über die 980Ti berichten zu können.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. Juni 2015)

Ok die mail gab es aber erst am Montag 14:00 was nützt mir die da wenn ich das Heft schon am SAMSTAG vermisst hab?


Ja ich finde es auch gut aber die mail hätte ich gern schon am Freitag gehabt.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Juni 2015)

Ich hoffe, du verstehst, dass wir das NDA brechen, wenn wir es ankündigen. Ansonsten: Anweisung vom Chef.


----------



## Vhailor (2. Juni 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Ok die mail gab es aber erst am Montag 14:00 was nützt mir die da wenn ich das Heft schon am SAMSTAG vermisst hab?
> Ja ich finde es auch gut aber die mail hätte ich gern schon am Freitag gehabt.



Es wurde doch mehrfach im Forum gesagt, dass es später kommt. Warum war klar. Selbst ich hab das mitbekommen. Kein Grund so ein Fass aufzumachen. Vor allem wenns in dem Fall so viel Sinn macht 

Die Ausgabe klingt echt gut, werde ich mir kaufen ! btw:


> Rundenstrategie vom  Feinsten erwartet den Spieler in Form von Might and Magic: Heroes VI.


YES, super! 


> Um das  Spiel zu starten, wird eine aktuelle Version von Uplay und ein gültiger  Uplay-Account benötigt.


Urgh, war zwar klar, aber an dieser Stelle kaufe ich mir wohl doch die DVD-lose Version . Uplay kommt mir nicht ins Haus.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. Juni 2015)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du verstehst, dass wir das NDA brechen, wenn wir es ankündigen. Ansonsten: Anweisung vom Chef.


wirklich wie ich das finde muss ich ja nicht sagen... ohne gleich ein Schimpfwort auszupacken bescheuert

NDA die selbst die Erwähnung des Produknamens verbietet ist doch ... mehr war ja nicht in der mail


----------



## Julian1303 (2. Juni 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> wirklich wie ich das finde muss ich ja nicht sagen... ohne gleich ein Schimpfwort auszupacken bescheuert


Naja so schlimm isses nun auch wieder nicht. Genau lesen tu ich die auch nicht immer gleich am WE wenn sie kommt. Dauert manchmal 2-4 tage, manchmal sogar ne Woche. Je nach dem wie man Zeit, Lust und Laune hat. Drum stört mich das jetzt nicht so sehr das die noch nicht da ist. Zumal man ja auf der PCGH Seite immer noch Infos findet. Und das NDA einhalten si schon wichtig, auch wenn sich andere Seite nicht so gern daran halten.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Juni 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> wirklich wie ich das finde muss ich ja nicht sagen... ohne gleich ein Schimpfwort auszupacken bescheuert
> 
> NDA die selbst die Erwähnung des Produknamens verbietet ist doch ... mehr war ja nicht in der mail



Ich find's auch schwer nachvollziehbar, aber an der Bürokratie kann ich nunmal nichts ändern. Sorry dafür.


----------



## gmb (2. Juni 2015)

Mein Heft ist heute immer noch nicht im Briefkasten gewesen.


----------



## Julian1303 (2. Juni 2015)

gmb schrieb:


> Mein Heft ist heute immer noch nicht im Briefkasten gewesen.


Meins auch nicht. Wenn dann kommen die gleichzeitig. Handel und Abo. War schon öfter mal. Also dann morgen.


----------



## TempestX1 (2. Juni 2015)

gmb schrieb:


> Mein Heft ist heute immer noch nicht im Briefkasten gewesen.


Geht mir genauso 
Hoffe das es morgen da ist, weil Donnerstag ein Feiertag ist und ich somit auf Freitag warten müsste.


----------



## Bummsbirne (2. Juni 2015)

Bei mir kommt das Heft eh immer am regulären Erscheinungstermin. 


Und dieser "Nachforschungsquatsch" bringt n sch...
hz
Es lohnt nicht es überhaupt zu erwähnen.  Mein Heft komnt eh immer " zu spät". Geht mir extrem auf die Eier.


----------



## drebbin (3. Juni 2015)

Also ich hab meine Ausgabe heute morgen an der Tanke geholt und gut 

Zum Heft: Am besten gefallen haben mir die Themen der Lüfter Entwicklung bei Noiseblocker, das HBM Abteil und der Witcher 3 Artikel gefallen. Die Technik Flops waren auch amüsant

Anmerkungen meinerseits: beim Witcher wird ja die hervorragende CPU Nutzung erwähnt, da wäre die einschiebung von alten CPUs mit vielen Kernen, zB i7-920, vielleicht praktisch gewesen.

Beim Dual vs Quad Channel hätte man vielleicht auch einen einzelnen Riegel als Single Channels mit integrieren können.
Abgesehen davon freue ich mich auf Might and Magic 6!

@Tom: Du weist was ich vermisse, oder? [emoji14]


----------



## Helljumper94 (3. Juni 2015)

Meins ist heute auch nicht gekommen 
Langsamer als der reguläre Heftverkauf...


----------



## sirwuffi (3. Juni 2015)

Mein Heft ist leider auch noch nicht angekommen...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. Juni 2015)

so mein Heft konnte ich eben aus dem Briefkasten holen soweit so gut zum Inhalt später aber die DVD ist immer noch mit Messer oder Schere aus dem Heft zu trennen


----------



## Vhailor (3. Juni 2015)

Habs eben aus dem Supermarkt geholt. Wollte nochmal einen Blick auf die DVD Ausgabe werfen, aber die gabs gar nicht mehr . Von der roten Variante gabs auch nur noch 2 Stück. Entweder war diese Ausgabe sehr beliebt, oder von Anfang an nichts vorhanden . Naja, so lief ich wenigstens nie Gefahr mit Uplay infiziert zu werden


----------



## Julian1303 (3. Juni 2015)

Helljumper94 schrieb:


> Meins ist heute auch nicht gekommen
> Langsamer als der reguläre Heftverkauf...


Also meins ist da. War heute im Briefkasten. Hab die DVDplus Ausgabe, welche habt ihr denn?


----------



## Stefan_S (3. Juni 2015)

Online ftw 
Zahlendreher entdeckt im Einkaufsführer 
Seite 123 - Der Preis/Leitungstipp im Ultra HD


----------



## Bummsbirne (3. Juni 2015)

Julian1303 schrieb:


> Also meins ist da. War heute im Briefkasten. Hab die DVDplus Ausgabe, welche habt ihr denn?




Meins is immer noch nicht da. Hab auch n DVD plus Online Abo.


----------



## JeJ (3. Juni 2015)

Kann es sein dass bei der epaper-Variante ein falscher Preis vorliegt: 5,99€ statt der üblichen 3,99€ ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte es heute im Briefkasten, zwei Dinge:

(+) Ich finde es gut dass etwas länger gewartet wurde und dafür die 980Ti drin ist. Hätte ich auch so entschieden. 

(-) Beim fixen aufklappen des Heftes war das erste was mir aufgefallen ist: DVD-Hülle wieder nicht perforiert. 

Gibts eine Aufnahme von Thilos Gesicht als er das gesehen hat? Oder ist der Rest der Redaktion wegen eines Kriegsschreies aus dem Chefkasten in Deckung gegangen?


----------



## drebbin (3. Juni 2015)

Stimmt fällt mir auch grad erst auf...OHA da wird wohl mal jmd mit der Keule auf Druckerpresse Besuch gehen


----------



## Julian1303 (3. Juni 2015)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Meins is immer noch nicht da. Hab auch n DVD plus Online Abo.


hmm, würde noch ein bis maximal zwei Tage warten und dann mal anrufen wo deine Ausgabe bleibt. Oder hast die jahresabogebühr vergessen zu bezahlen 
Scherz....
Aber auch mal ein Einwand wegen der DVD "Hülle". Ja also früher die perforierten Papphüllen waren zig mal besser als das jetzt. Ist ne Kostenfrage ich weiß und jeder Cent zählt. Nur is schon nicht wirklich gut wie das jetzt ist


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Juni 2015)

Es liegt hier ausnahmsweise mal nicht am Geld - schon bei der letzten Ausgabe sollte wieder die perforierte Variante drin sein und da ist offenbar was schief gelaufen. Anscheinend hatte auch entsprechendes mehrfaches nachbohren des Meisters keinen Erfolg. 

Anscheinend muss das versprechen wahrgemacht werden und Thilo muss wirklich persönlich ins Presswerk fahren und vor Ort ins Gericht gehen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. Juni 2015)

Meins ist heute auch gekommen, hatte mich auch schon gewundert - dann wunderte ich mich noch mehr über 980Ti als Aufmacher. Sodann wich meine Verwunderung dem Erkennen, als ich die weisen Worte des Meisters auf Seite eins erblickt  hatte. 
Richtige Entscheidung, meiner Meinung nach


----------



## Neoterror (4. Juni 2015)

Was ist den mit dem Lautheit Diagramm auf Seite 18 passiert? Die Titan X hat einen weißen Kurvenverlauf auf weißem Papier spendiert bekommen?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (4. Juni 2015)

Wieder wird der vorzügliche Heftinhalt durch das 
wieder nicht perforierte DVD-Einschlußfensterverklebeblatt vermiest. Ich habe die beim letzten Mal angekündigte Kündigung vor mir hergeschoben - das hat mir allerdings jetzt den Entschluß doch bekräftigt... Schade.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. Juni 2015)

Neoterror schrieb:


> Was ist den mit dem Lautheit Diagramm auf Seite 18 passiert? Die Titan X hat einen weißen Kurvenverlauf auf weißem Papier spendiert bekommen?



Nein, er ist pro Drehzahl nur identisch mit dem der 980 Ti. Die eine Kurve gilt ergo für beide.


----------



## MDJ (5. Juni 2015)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Nein, er ist pro Drehzahl nur identisch mit dem der 980 Ti. Die eine Kurve gilt ergo für beide.


Ah, danke, wollt auch schon deshalb schreiben 

Im Bericht steht, dass sich die 980Ti bei FullHD langweilen würde. Naja, an sich "ja". Allerdings an sich auch wieder "nein". Ist ein bischen Ansichtssache. So kann man auch etwas von den Monitoren profitieren, die zwar nur 1080p haben, aber mehr als 60Hz darstellen können.
Ich für mein Teil würde mir nur wegen einer 980Ti keinen neuen Monitor mit 1440p kaufen, solang mein alter Monitor noch gut ist 
Zumindest hat man dann erstmal nen guten Puffer, bis sie auch "irgendwann" für 1080p zu schwach wird 
Aber klasse Artikel und viele Vergleich-Benchmarks, danke


----------



## wolflux (5. Juni 2015)

Exzellente Ausgabe, ALLES!
Am interessantesten fand die Erklärung zur Funktion der HBM-SPEICHER.
MfG.
wolflux
----------
Kritik zum Forum, auch wenn es hier nicht die richtige Stelle ist, 
zu viele Threads/Themen über Gerüchte und Vermutungen zeugen nicht von gut recherchierten .....  . 

Bis zur nächsten Ausgabe ☺
Gruß wolflux


----------



## Helljumper94 (5. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ists da! 
Der Artikel mit dem Speicher der SSD finde ich interessant. Hatte mich schon immer gefragt, warum meine SSD mit der Zeit fast voll ist und nach einer SSD nach Installation der selben Programme deutlich leerer ist.


----------



## TestudoImprobis (5. Juni 2015)

Hmmmm...Also grade noch mal in den Briefkasten geschaut. Immer noch nicht da


----------



## dangee (5. Juni 2015)

was mich bei dieser Ausgabe etwas überrascht hat ist die Meldung auf S. 61 über den Acer XB270HU Bildschirm (1440p, 144Hz, GSync). Ich hatte eigentlich schon im April mit einem Test von Euch gerechnet; wurde Euch kein Testmuster geliefert?

Mich hat der Prad-Test bereits überzeugen können und seit Ende April steht das Ding auf dem Schreibtisch


----------



## McZonk (5. Juni 2015)

Bei mir im Briefkasten herrscht auch gähnende Leere - leider. Hoffen auf morgen.


----------



## metalstore (6. Juni 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> (+) Ich finde es gut dass etwas länger gewartet wurde und dafür die 980Ti drin ist. Hätte ich auch so entschieden.
> 
> (-) Beim fixen aufklappen des Heftes war das erste was mir aufgefallen ist: DVD-Hülle wieder nicht perforiert.



Kann mich hier in beiden Punkten anschließen
Gehört die perforierte DVD-Hülle der Vergangenheit an oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das wieder einzuführen?


----------



## drebbin (6. Juni 2015)

Sie perforierung sollte schon seit 2ausgaben wieder vorhanden sein und Thilo hat bei der letzten Ausgabe auch gesagt das er schockiert ist das es noch nicht geschafft wurde und er notfalls dann selber in die Druckerpresse fährt... Ich denke mal er ist gerade auf dem weg dorthin


----------



## Christoph1717 (6. Juni 2015)

McZonk schrieb:


> Bei mir im Briefkasten herrscht auch gähnende Leere - leider. Hoffen auf morgen.



Habe mein Heft erst heute 6.6. bekommen. 
Bin schon viele Jahre dabei, das es später wird ist selten.
Normal bekomme ich es schon am SA VOR der Veröffentlichung am Kiosk


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. Juni 2015)

normal war diesmal wohl der 3.6. warum bei dir erst am 6.6. muss wohl an der Post liegen bei dir


----------



## McZonk (6. Juni 2015)

Ich habe das Heft auch erst heute erhalten. Die Verzögerung ist im Prinzip ja auch Wurst - das einzig Wichtige: sie war richtig. Danke für den tollen 980Ti-Test.


----------



## PcGamer512 (6. Juni 2015)

Habe mir gestern das Heft gekauft und finde es wie jeden Monat sehr informativ und interessant.

Was mich besonders gefreut hat war die klasse Beschreibung wo man überall Treiber und etc Löschen kann um Speicherplatz zu sparen.
Habe durch eure Maßnahmen auf meinem System wahnsinnige 25GB säubern können


----------



## Scubaman (6. Juni 2015)

Meine Ausgabe ist leider immer noch nicht angekommen. Post ist heute auch schon durch... 

Nach wieviel Tagen sollte man sich beim Service melden?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (7. Juni 2015)

drebbin schrieb:


> Sie perforierung sollte schon seit 2ausgaben wieder vorhanden sein und Thilo hat bei der letzten Ausgabe auch gesagt das er schockiert ist das es noch nicht geschafft wurde und er notfalls dann selber in die Druckerpresse fährt... Ich denke mal er ist gerade auf dem weg dorthin



Es gibt tatsächlich eine Perforation. Nur eben nicht da, wo man sie erwartet. Man entnimmt nicht die DVD inklusive ihres Papierfensterumschlages, sondern nur die DVD aus diesem; denn jetzt ist dieses DVD-Einschlußfensterverklebeblatt an der Außenseite perforiert. Die DVD läßt sich dadurch leichter entnehmen. Allerdings ist dadurch ja nix gewonnen. Vielleicht sollte man an bestimmten Punkten in einer Produktionskette Menschen einstellen, die Aufträge  verstehen und umsetzen können. Das wäre für alle hilfreich.


----------



## metalstore (8. Juni 2015)

ist das auf der Seite 128 ("Die Redaktion") bei Tom Loske ein Fehler, oder habe ich was verpasst und sein i7-5820K werkelt tatsächlich bei entspannten 6,1 GHz? 

Edit, habe grade im letzten Heft mal nachgeschaut, da war das auch schon so, muss ich mal genauer verfolgen


----------



## drebbin (8. Juni 2015)

Das ist sein Ergebnis unter ln2


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Juni 2015)

Genau. Und seine Freundin sorgt 24/7 dafür, dass das LN2 nicht ausgeht, während er zockt.  

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. Juni 2015)

Da bleibt mir nur zu sagen …




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metalstore (8. Juni 2015)

alles klar, danke 

ist eigentlich schon etwas zur fehlenden Perforation bekannt geworden?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Juni 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Gibts eine Aufnahme von Thilos Gesicht als er das gesehen hat? Oder ist der Rest der Redaktion wegen eines Kriegsschreies aus dem Chefkasten in Deckung gegangen?



Thilo war die letzten zwei Wochen - und damit auch während des EVTs - am Mittelmeer auf Urlaub. Mit entsprechendem Abstand war der Schrei des Entsetzens in der Redaktion nicht mehr schmerzhaft laut.


----------



## crys_ (12. Juni 2015)

Artikel haben mir alle gut gefallen und es hat mir mal wieder Spaß gemacht das Heft zu lesen


----------



## SpLiNtEx (12. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne mal wissen warum ihr und die PC Games immer abwechselnd  die gleiche Vollversion habt? Warum muss denn überhaupt ein Spiel auf  der DVD sein? Ist es nicht möglich nur Videos drauf zu packen, dadurch  wäre die DVD meines Erachtens viel interessanter. Ich wünsche mir auch  die DVD Papphüllen wieder.

EDIT: Das Heft ist wie immer gut, nur die Inhalte der DVD sind nicht so cool.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. Juni 2015)

Da ich im moment beide PCG und PCGH im Abo habe nervt es mich auch das ich am Ende immer alle Spiele 2x habe. Da würde ich auf die 2. Kopie gerne zugunsten von etwas anderes verzichten aber am besten einfach eine anderes Game selbst mal was sehr alten wie T-Fighter, Rebel Assault , Indie .. .


----------



## SpLiNtEx (15. Juni 2015)

Ja so Indiespiele wären nicht schlecht, aber nicht immer das gleiche im Wechsel.
Was macht das überhaupt für einen Sinn?


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Juni 2015)

Ich glaube ich kaufe ab jetzt nur noch die Magazin Variante. Dann stört mich die nicht heraus genommene DVD beim Lesen aufn Lokus nicht mehr so, weil ich immer noch net dazu kam sie abzuschneiden nachdem sie mal wieder nicht perforiert war.
Mal ganz abgesehen davon das ich mich grad ernsthaft frage wann ich die DVD das letzte mal im Laufwerk hatte.


----------



## Norisk699 (15. Juni 2015)

Ich verfluche immer noch den Poststreik... ich finde Streiks ok, aber nicht wenn meine PCGH dann nicht zugestellt wird


----------



## Natler (21. Juni 2015)

Ich habe da mal den Guide zum einsparen von SSD-Speicherplatz befolgt....durch Bereinigung der gesamten Geforce-Dateien konnte ich 6,1 GB einsparen


----------



## Eragoss (22. Juni 2015)

Könnt Ihr nicht wieder so eine schöne Aktion wie beim letzten mal machen? Digitalausgabe für 1 Euro? (würde auch mehr zahlen, wobei 5,99 € waren mir eben dann doch zuviel)


----------



## Eragoss (22. Juni 2015)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich kaufe ab jetzt nur noch die Magazin Variante. Dann stört mich die nicht heraus genommene DVD beim Lesen aufn Lokus nicht mehr so, weil ich immer noch net dazu kam sie abzuschneiden nachdem sie mal wieder nicht perforiert war.
> Mal ganz abgesehen davon das ich mich grad ernsthaft frage wann ich die DVD das letzte mal im Laufwerk hatte.



Dank flottem Internets hatte ich bei meiner letzten Aufrüstaktion mein DVD Laufwerk nicht mehr ersetzt. (das alte konnte ich wegen dem IDE Anschluss nicht mehr weiterverwenden) - das war jetzt 4 Monate her und ich hab das Laufwerk seit dem nicht ein einziges mal mehr vermisst xD
Spiele und Programme besorge ich mir eh nur noch als Key Version (Steam usw.)


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. Juni 2015)

Da mein Blue Ray Brenner auch DVD ließt und zur Not habe ich noch einen externen DVD-Brenner kein Prob könnten auch auf Heft Blue Ray umstellen. Aber in meinem 2. Pc ist keines drin trotz nur “schlechtem“ DSL 16.000.


----------

